# Cost of living auckland, large family



## GoodbyeLuton

Hi,

We are a large family from UK aiming to emigrate to Auckland in a few months. Would anyone be kind enough to give us their honest opinion as to whether we would be able to 'make ends meet'?

- Initially living on 1 salary, $92,000 per yr before tax (plus 15% annual bonus)
- 2 adults & 6 kids (ranging from 1yr to 13yrs old)
- We would be renting a 5 bedroom property in Papakura area $650/week
- We would be running two cheap cars (which we will buy outright on arrival)
- Countdown weekly online food shop circa $300 (already did virtual weekly shop)
- We live 'modest' lifestyle in UK, do not eat out much etc.

We have a job offer from an accredited employer & work visa / partnership visa / student visa's for kids already in place.

Finding detailed recent info online is much harder than we thought it would be. What other weekly bills & costs should we consider? Utilities, etc. Living a modest lifestyle, is it possible for a large family to survive on $92,000 per year?

Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

GoodbyeLuton said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a large family from UK aiming to emigrate to Auckland in a few months. Would anyone be kind enough to give us their honest opinion as to whether we would be able to 'make ends meet'?
> 
> - Initially living on 1 salary, $92,000 per yr before tax (plus 15% annual bonus)
> - 2 adults & 6 kids (ranging from 1yr to 13yrs old)
> - We would be renting a 5 bedroom property in Papakura area $650/week
> - We would be running two cheap cars (which we will buy outright on arrival)
> - Countdown weekly online food shop circa $300 (already did virtual weekly shop)
> - We live 'modest' lifestyle in UK, do not eat out much etc.
> 
> We have a job offer from an accredited employer & work visa / partnership visa / student visa's for kids already in place.
> 
> Finding detailed recent info online is much harder than we thought it would be. What other weekly bills & costs should we consider? Utilities, etc. Living a modest lifestyle, is it possible for a large family to survive on $92,000 per year?
> 
> Any advice appreciated. Thanks


Hi,

$92k will work out to approx $2660 per fortnight or $1330 a week, which is a net figure (includes tax and ACC contributions).
Paying $650 a week in rent will leave you with $680.
Paying $300 for a weekly shop leaves $380.

So you will have $380 surplus cash per week to pay for 2 x cheap cars including vehicle license, petrol, maintenance, insurance then there's stuff for home like electricity, gas, water, refuse collection, any expenses associated with work, any creature comforts at home like sky tv, a phone line, mobile phones, broadband, home contents insurance yada yada.
Not even taking into account any clothing, savings, schooling costs which will have to be paid since you aren't residents, travelling to visit new places - holidays, eating out every now and then, doctors visits etc etc.

IMHO I think you will struggle in Auckland on that salary.

Could you survive on the UK equivalent salary in the UK so around GBP 47k less tax and National Insurance ???
If you can't, then you've not a hope in heck of affording to live here as the cost of living is around + 15% on the UK and that doesn't include rent or paying a mortgage which are even more.

I'd say 2 adults, 2 kids need at least $120k salary for Auckland.

Not taken the 15% bonus into account as you most likely wouldn't be eligible for it in the first year.

Oh and I'm led to believe Papakura isn't a desireable place to live.

Sorry - not meaning to put you off at all, just saying it as I see it and currently at work with people who know the Papakura area well.

Regards,


----------

